# Potty Training Regression?



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi there! It sounds like he hasn't associated the living room as "inside" in his mind yet . We had one set back where he pooped in our basement because he spent most of the time upstairs (all the kids toys are in the basement) - Sammy didn't think the basement was inside... Maybe a well supervised time in the living room will allow him to associate the living room as "inside". I think there is a term for this in dog training... 

Edited : ahhh, I think the term is generalisation...


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

He's just a baby, a toddler as it were it will take time for him to be housebroken, I didn't allow my pups free reign until they were at least 9 months for many reasons housebreaking was one... P.S. toys ta longer to house break than bigger poodles


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

First off you need to understand that no puppy is neuromuscularly developed enough to be truly housebroken until they are about 6 months old. They just don't have good enough control over their bladder and bowel sphincters to not make mistakes if they really have to go.

It sounds to me as if you perhaps think he really understands this all before he really does understand. I would suggest that you try picking him up and taking him to the pad when you are ready to let him out if you think he really will need to go. Use a leash to keep him there and lavish praise and rewards for being successful with using the pad just the way you did when you first started. For a baby dog, he may not really have had enough experience yet to understand that while you like having him go outside that going on the floor in the apartment is not an option. Those are two different things to understand.

He's a poodle and therefore smart, so with some careful and consistent guidance he will get it straightened out.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

At 14 weeks he is not realizing the living room is the not for peeing. I got a 5 yr. old from a breeder, in July, who was not house broken. Trained her for the potty pad, and outside, however I do not trust her loose unless I watch her in the living room. I most like will not until I have had her at least 6 months+. So imagine a little 14 week old/


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

He should be on a leash or gated at all times, not loose. Puppies aren't trust worthy until they are around 5-6 months old, some even longer. Every time a puppy has an accident, it's the owner's fault for letting it happen, not the puppie's. Also, every time an accident happens, you are delaying the housebreaking.

Best advice with your puppy is : watch her like a hawk ! ;-)


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

My 5 and a half month old spoo is only now starting to be fairly reliable in the house. I still don't let him into any of the bedrooms. It's LR, Fam room and kitchen only. And we have a doggie door to the outside! I can't imagine the challenge of housebreaking a dog in a highrise, even a teeny one with pee pads! 

Until a couple of weeks ago, he would occasionally pee in a particular spot in the LR. Luckily we have no carpets! I never caught and punished him, just kept taking him out frequently and rewarding with yummy string cheese when he peed outside. Apparently, the light bulb finally went on, thank goodness. I was dreading having to constantly be taking him outside with an umbrella this winter! 

Just be persistent and keep your routine, he will get it!


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

You may also need to take him out more frequently. I had to take my last puppy out every 15-30 minutes while he was awake and active until he was probably 14-15 weeks old. 1-3 hours would have never worked...maybe when he was 6 months old, but not at 14 weeks.


----------



## queenxkohaku (Aug 6, 2016)

lovepoodle said:


> Recently joined PF and looking to get some guidance… my fiancé and I have had our toy poodle Osito for 4 weeks (14 weeks old now).
> 
> We live in a high rise building (no balcony or patio in our unit) so that comes with its own complications. Over the last 3 weeks, Osito started pooping outside and now he only poops outside (yay!). He seemed to really like the pee pads (a few mistakes here and there) but he seemed to only pee inside on the pads. For the last week or so, he pees outside (yay!) but now he never pees on the pee pads inside (he will just pee on the floor). We take him outside every 1-3 hours (max) and he usually pees. We have a baby gate to keep him out from the bedroom and living room spaces. The second we open the gate because we think he is doing okay, he will be fine for a bit but then pee in the living room area.
> 
> I’m glad he pees outside, but I’m not sure that we are communicating that peeing inside (on the floor) is bad and he seems to have forgotten about the pads (but he still receives rewards there if he pees). What do you all think?


Hi all, 

I'm having a bit of the same issue as lovepoodle. I've had our adorable toy Mario since 7 July (he's now 6 months old). 

He has been really good with the pee mats since he came home. There were times in the last couple of months where he'd have accidents outside of the mats (within centimeters lol) but that's forgivable as he's just a puppy. 

My cousin came and stayed with my hubby and I for 4 days and she had with her a 5 month old baby. I know during this time, I neglected Mario a little bit (ie: didn't have a lot of time playing, cuddles) and spent some time with my cousins son. Mario was jealous, constantly whining for attention and was curious who the baby was. We didn't socialise them. 

During my cousins time at our place we've had to downsize Mario's play pen to limit to just the laundry area (original size when he first came home). 

For the past week he has been peeing on the floor! Literally a metre away from his mat. I cannot understand why he would be doing that when his mat isn't full. I haven't caught him in the act of doing it so it has been hard to communicate that he isn't allowed to pee on the floor. 

I'm wondering if he's doing this to get my/husbands attention? My cousin and her son have gone home since Tuesday but Mario seems to still be peeing. 

How can we correct this behaviour? 

Any tips or advice is very much appreciated!! 

Sent from my R7plusf using Tapatalk


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Might need to start over from the beginning again, same as when you got him


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

glorybeecosta said:


> Might need to start over from the beginning again, same as when you got him


When in doubt about this issue I would start over too. It is too important to risk being incorrect.


----------

